# Pleco crazy!



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

I wanted to show you all some of my best pleco shots in tribute to my two favorite plecos, jimmy, who i have had the longest, and chester my new and very cool addition to the tiger barb tank. It can be rather hard to photograph plecostomus because they are extremely skittish and dart away when you try to get that shot.
Here is jimmy's best shots.
Here he is hanging on my cool piece of fake driftwood.








This is him against the side of my 55 gallon. He is about 5 1/2 inches long.








This is one of my favorites. Jimmy is with my biggest Peppered Cory female, its kind of a size comparison. :wink: 









And last but not least, my favorite picture of chester!


----------



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

Those are some really cool Plecos. Good luck with your new addition and I hope all is well!


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey you should get some sand instead of rocks its cool to see the plecos swim so close to it and leave a trail of dust behide them i love wachting my clown pleco when i can find him


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Pretty sweet Plec there.


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 15, 2007)

aw they look so cute


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

the second shot is probably my fav, since his dorsal is up. 

i LOVE when my high-fin butterfly pleco has his dorsal up, it makes him look absolutely stunning!

good luck with your plecos


----------



## Jean-Jeanie (Sep 16, 2007)

Mine is only 3-4 cm long at the moment 
hope mine grows to be as striking as those


----------



## PlecoMan1234 (Mar 17, 2008)

Is Chester a Hi fin spotted pleco? Just want to make sure.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Looks like a L021 common or a L083 Sailfin.


----------

